# Flounder Pounder!



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

I sure am glad I posted that desperate cry for a dive buddy last week, and I appreciate all the responses I got from everyone. So far I have gotten out twice with Billybob (Bill), and each time he has put me on some fish. Today, Bill, JSpooney (Jeff), and I took a trip out in my boat. It was the Triumph'smaiden voyageas a dive boat, and only my seconddive with a speargun, but I think I have caught on to this spearfishing thing pretty well. 

As wefell over the side and started to descend the anchor linethe visibility was poor, but maybe that's because Jeff had been chumming topside for a while...:sick

When theocean floor finally came into view it looked alive...and so it was....*<U>with flounder!</U>* After shooting the first fish it became apparent that the rubber bands were not needed and a simple poke and rope technique was sufficient. Getting our limit was not a problem...but cleaning all those fish was  Add to thata nicegrouper (yes we were in state waters) and I have to rate this trip an outstanding success. When do you want to go again Bill?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Ben, thanks for the report and pics. Isn't it great when you get into the flounder like that. I had the exact revelation about not needing the bands on the gun, just go around poking them. At one point I had one on the spear, and one on the end of my dive knife. Man that was a good dive. Glad to see you got into them.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Maybe depth and temp?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job !! Thats some damn fine :hungry


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice HOD . Looks like yall got into the flattys pretty good!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot damn man!!!! Thats not only a bunch of em, them are all REAL nice size!!!!:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

nice:clap:clap:clap


----------



## lake rivers (Dec 29, 2007)

nice! wish i had been able to go. maybethis week if the weather is good and you can take off work.i havegot to get out for sure.drew,by the way


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Depth...topside! Water temp...friggin' COLD. I felt so bad that not even the coast guard boarding made me move from the back floor of the boat. The guy actually took a jab at me as well! I got NO sympathy...but I will say I endured the topside while they made the second dive. Anyone could have gotten green...the seas were like, uh, 1-2 feet. Must have been that sanwich I ate on the way out. 

Ben and Bill, two really great guys, unless you chum their boat. I'm gonna go kill a deer (which is what I should have been doing yestersday.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Fish! Great Job


----------



## SeaBoss (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice pics and catch. Thanks for the report.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job!!!!! I've only caught 2 flounder in my life :banghead can't imagine getting that many flounder. Awsome job! :takephoto:bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

check out that badass wetsuit! good choice!:bowdown

mmmmm flounder :hungry


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the flounder and good report. :toast


----------



## johnny1696 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice catch ben.....Hey spooney don't feel bad about getting green at last bigben's got a bigger boat now, He took me out to a spot in the bay in his little boat and it kicked up pretty bad and yeah i was feelin pretty crappy sittin on the back of it. Yes i got made fun of...dramimine is my friend! lol


----------

